# Knotty Pine Furniture Designs



## Fingersleft (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi guys and gals,

I've desided that it's about time I replace my office furniture. In as much as I work from my home and have a dedicated office, it's time to replace the mismatched / store-bought stuff, I've used for years. I've decided to go with knotty pine for a more country look. However, all my plans for pine furniture seem to mostly show colonial designs. I'm looking for something more refined and contemporary, but not modern. I plan to use raised panel cabinet doors and draw fronts. In addition, I want to use contrasting marble or granite work surfaces and a natural (clear) pine finish. Glass shelves would also be OK for some of the pieces. So, I've been prowling the PROJECTS section of the Lumberjocks, looking for ideas. Is there a knotty pine fan out there who can direct me to some pieces which may match this criteria?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

You may already be doing this, but…. rather than look for knotty pine pieces per se, I would concentrate on looking for designs that I liked in *any* wood or finish, and then try to visualize those designs in knotty pine. Am I making any sense?


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm with Charlie on this one. Just about any shaker or craftsman piece would look good in pine. Maybe beef it up a bit.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

here are projects tagged with "shaker" and "craftsman" .. maybe this will help as well.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

"shaker and craftsmen" doesnt seem to go with "raised panel". I might be reading this wrong but "raised panel" doesnt really seem to meld into what you describe. Perhaps reversed raised panels.

If your ever out and about, check out "Chapters bookstores", they have a huge selection of magazines with dozens of ideas. I like the rag called "Trends" and "Florida Design". "Architectural Digest" is another.

Contemporary and Country….....somehow, the styles seem to fight each other. Pine certainly goes well with Country and clear straight grained, rift sawn or quartered pine will go well with Contemporary but add the word "Knotty"........and once again, the battle begins.

I would love a dedicated office.

Best of Luck


----------



## Fingersleft (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the replys. I know I'm looking for an unual style - contemporary and pine. But I think I've found a couple of pieces - more importantly a design which pleases me - right here in some of the Lumberjock's projects. Specifically, I'm looking at Chris Davis' "Pine Desk" and Lclashley's "Unfinished Bookcase", both constucted in pine and both with nice crisp contemporary lines. You may want to take a look.

I'm still giving some thought to whether or not knotty pine will help or hurt these designs. I'm coming around to thinking that the knots will hurt. In addition, I've see some other pine pieces which have raised panel doors. If they are kept simple, straight, and relatively shallow, they seem to work with what I'm considering.

I do appreciate the input, as it helps my thought process.


----------



## cckeele (Oct 19, 2007)

Sounds like keywords of Southwestern or Mexican or Rustic would get you plenty hits online. Maybe you can find some idea's under these tags..


----------

